# This is what I came home to last tuesday...



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... the stuffies in this house will never be the same again :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

LoL........ I know the feeling , except mine take it out in the back yard


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Ha ha our Jake was just like that. We would give him a new toy and in 1 minute is was destuffed. That was his favorite thing to do!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks just like my house if I turn my back for thirty seconds!!! Silly kids!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL ... another one bites the dust. Ozzy was absolutely great with all of his plushy toys until he hit 10-1/2 months ... and then, one week, they all died a miserable death. Silly dogs!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This is the poor ol' boy now...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's a pretty grizzly crime scene you have there with all the Woobie guts scattered all over the floor!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That's a pretty grizzly crime scene you have there with all the Woobie guts scattered all over the floor!



Just please don't call in the crime squad... we promise to bandage him up good :crossfing


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

That 2nd picture with the light hitting Geddy's retinas make him look like a hell hound...quite fitting considering the woobie carnage.


----------



## GoldPup123 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Lol*

Lol! I can relate...you give something like that to my dog and he just rips it to bits.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

That looks like our sitting room right at this minute!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yes, I'm familiar with toy de-stuffing!  

We call our dog Dr. Shamus b/c he performs 'heart surgery' to remove the squeaker. Due to risk of him eating the stuffing or squeaker, we had to cease giving him stuffed toys altogether a long time ago. It's too bad b/c as a pup he loved them and was always so cute with them!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhhh, my two believe the woobie stuffing and squeakers are EVIL and must be removed....yours does too!!!!!
Look at this site (but turn off the music, its awful)
What's a Woobie?!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

moverking said:


> Look at this site (but turn off the music, its awful)
> What's a Woobie?!


LOL... that website is really cute!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well.... at least it wasn't your carpet... lol.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I know the feeling. Not so much with Brinkley as with Barney. He has destroyed two quilts and almost all of Brink's toys. Her favorites, she hides under my bed. LOL!!! You gotta love it. LOL!! NOT!!! LOL!!


----------

